# Vbac or section? that is the question!



## Katya (Feb 12, 2014)

I wondered if anyone has had any experience of a vbac being diabetic. I had my little girl in July 2011 via c section after a failed induction at 38 weeks- I didn't dilate and didn't have hardly any contractions even after 3 pessarys so 2 days later I had my little girl through the sun roof 

Now I am 32.5 weeks pregnant and baby is head down and vbac has been briefly discussed. My hospital like most won't let me go past 38 weeks so if nothing happens naturally they said they could use a propess which is apparently a slowly releases the hormones to try to start labour in comparison to other pessarys. 

My concerns are... Am I likely to have a similar problem as last time and nothing happens anyway. Alternatively, If I do go into labour, I'm a little concerned about uterine rupture esp when being induced and not allowed to go into natural labour. I would like to give it a shot but I don't want to put
Mine and baby's health at risk because of it!

Can any of you guys share your experiences with me??

Katy x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi Katya, I have no experience of this whatsoever (being a bloke!), but there is some discussion of this here:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=31637


----------

